# Quicksilver insulated jacket



## thenomadsoul (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi!

I really like the Quarter black/blue quicksilver jacket:

Quarter 8K Insulated Jacket - QUIKSILVER

I'm planning to buy it. 

It is supposed to be an insulated jacket, but is it really warm? I want a jacket that is ok even when the temperatures are very cold.. 

Is there anyone who has or has tryed a quicksilver insulated jacket or anyone who can help me in the decision??

Thanks!!


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

No matter what you should probably rely on your under layers to provide most of your warmth.The jacket and pants I use more to block out the wind/moisture. Plus with layers you can just add or subtract if conditions changes etc... That jacket is pretty light in terms of insulation but even a shell is usually warm enough if you layer well under it.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I have one of the quicksilver insulated jackets from a few years ago, and, it's far to warm. I've worn it on some of the crappiest days that Ruapehu had to offer with nothing more than a single base layer underneath. I had the powder skirt undone to try and vent some of the heat too. In spring - it's totally intolerable. If your riding in a place that has a typical temp of -10degC...you might be right, I'd steer clear otherwise

Quicksilver do make some fairly good stuff though, with reasonable tech so I'd suggest going for some thing with greater weather protection and less insulation. Use your base layers to keep you warm.


----------



## thenomadsoul (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the asnwers. That model has 40g insulation, while I have seen that other quicksilver models are warmer. For example the T Rice insulated model has 100g insulation. 
Travis Rice Insulated Jacket - QUIKSILVER

I would like to go and try it, but I'm in Boston and there are no quicksilver resellers in my area (to my knowledge).

So are you suggesting to buy it? I don't understand if you think that 40g insulation and 8k waterproof are enough?

I really like those colors and I would like to buy that jacket!!


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

It sounds like you are going to buy it no matter what anyone says. If you like it, then go for it. You can always return it if it's too insulated.


----------



## thenomadsoul (Sep 22, 2011)

No no I want to be sure!

I would like something to stay warm during the winter and also spring, let's say from November to April/June.

During the cold days (-15 °C, around 5 F) I usually wear:

one sportive long sleeved shirt
one t-shirt
one pile sweater
a shield (I have this model, which is amazing and quite 
warm)
O'Neall

the jacket.

When the temperatures are usually around 4-5 °C (40 F) I don't usually wear the sweater and the long sleeved shirt.

I'm not afraid that the jacket is too much insulated, but I'm afraid it is not insulated enough! I love to stay warm


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

I totally agree. The warmth should come from underlayers. That is why I ALWAYS buy a jacket in an XL - a tad loose, so I have PLENTY of room to layer without feeling too constricted. and if I dont layer up, I like the extra room/freedom of space anyhow etc.

Im about 190 (without clothing) and I just bought an XL Ripzone jacket.

if you get too hot, unzip your vents and even the front ziper and let the wind cool you off. pretty straight forward.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

I would say it never hurts to have a few extra jackets. I have a a collection of stuff from 5K to 20K. However, the weather varies quite a bit here. In the coldest part of the winter I wear under armor with my insulated 20k jacket. That is for -30C and colder though. If your weather is pretty consistent and only 0C to -10C, get a shell and layer up like everyone says. You can always remove layers, but insulation is a little harder.


----------

